# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra Çame

## Lekë Rezniqi

O çamë të nderuar, ju kisha lutur të "NDIZNI" këndin tuaj dhe të t'u kemi lakmi.
Nuk e kam për të keq, vetëm se dua që më tepër të prezentoheni në Forum si çamë.

Përshëndetje

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## Fieraku_UK

mir jeni po deshet

----------


## bucibuci

Pershendes te gjithe camet kudo qe jane.




Dhe kudo  toka çame mbuluar nga retë,
rënkon e mbytur në gjak e lot,
e mbetur shkretë,
                                    pa  zot.

----------

nurie dika (05-11-2015)

----------


## BOY_UK

pershendetje edhe nga un te gjith cameria

----------


## ornela lucas

edhe une u pershendes te gjitheve ju camet kudo qe jeni. ME mungon shume ajo gjuha camce qe gjyshja me fliste kur isha e vogel. Cish ben more djalthin! 
Tani qe jam larg ja ndiej mungesen! Pershendes te gjithe Vlonjatet gjithashtu!

----------

nurie dika (05-11-2015)

----------


## bucibuci

Nje pershendetje te vecante gjith shoqatave came ne bote

----------

nurie dika (05-11-2015)

----------


## Ferdinandi

Me kembe te mbare sofra came...

----------

nurie dika (05-11-2015)

----------


## shitesi

> _Postuar më parë nga bucibuci_ 
> [B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhe kudo  toka çame mbuluar nga retë,
> rënkon e mbytur në gjak e lot,
> e mbetur shkretë,
>                                     pa  zot. [/B]


Toka came ka zot camet.
Pershendetje

----------

nurie dika (05-11-2015)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Pershendetje,

Te gjithe gureve, livadheve, portokalleve, valeve te jonit dhe ajrit te paster te Camerise.

Si dhe nje pershendetje te gjithe patrioteve came.

Nje pershendetje edhe Gjysheve, gjysheve dhe prinderve came.

Per hajer na qofte Sofra Came.

----------

nurie dika (05-11-2015)

----------


## VOGELUSHE17

NA ZISI I CAMRIA!!!!!!

----------


## shitesi

Vogelushe cfar do me then?

----------


## bucibuci

Uroj qe gjithe shqiptaret tja kene kaluar gezuar festen e flamurit.

----------


## Mr_Right

Pershendetje te gjith Çamria!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mr_Right

Po me duket se nuk ka fare Çame ketu!!
Ne qofte se ka ndo nje Çame ketu athere dilni!!!

pershendetje

----------


## repisti

Pershendese te gjithe çamet  kudo  qe  jane dhe i  uroje  kthim  sa me shpejte  ne  vatrat  e  tyre  ne  çameri.

----------

nurie dika (05-11-2015)

----------


## bucibuci

Repisto faleminderit per pershendetjen.Me duket se njihemi?

----------


## EDMOND

Pershendetje te  gjithe cameve  kudo  ku  jane.U  roj  nje  bashkim  dhe  kthim  ne  trojet  tona .pershendetje nga  edi

----------

nurie dika (05-11-2015)

----------


## dallandyshe

Cameri   :Shume fytyresh:  
Ne zemer te kam/ shpirtin do te jap 
vec te te shoh te lire, tek nena Shqiperi!

----------

nurie dika (05-11-2015)

----------


## LeNNoN

Pershendetje Cameria !
pershendetje te gjithe cameve kudo qe ndodhen !  :buzeqeshje: 




LeNNoN !

----------


## LeNNoN

Do te ishte mire te mblidheshit te gjithe camet ne kete forum , per te biseduar me njeri-tjetrin dhe per te kujtuar Camerine nqs ndodheni larg saj !




LeNNoN !

----------

nurie dika (05-11-2015)

----------

